# Vulcão do Fogo (Água do Pau)



## fablept (2 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Este tópico foi criado para juntar informação, fotografias, eventos relacionados com o vulcão do Fogo.






Lagoa do Fogo - Ilha de São Miguel - Açores

Localização:
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.7540805,-25.4849267,11140m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en

Consultar sismicidade nos Açores:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/paginas/sismicidade.aspx (>Ml1.5 / >Ml2.0 nos Açores)
www.ipma.pt (>Ml2.0 nos Açores)
http://wpsmap.com/portugal

Para a zona do Fogo (Maciço da Água do Pau), recomendo seguir a actividade sísmica através do website do CVARG, pois o IPMA apenas disponibiliza sismos >Ml2.0 nos Açores e não tem uma rede sismológica tão abrangente em São Miguel como o CVARG.

Informações sobre o vulcão do Fogo:
https://sites.google.com/site/fogovolcanoazores/
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_do_Fogo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Água_de_Pau_Massif
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/vulcoes-activos/Paginas/vfogo.aspx
http://volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=382090

Sismicidade na zona até 2008:
http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?f...&maxlon=-25.2143&minlon=-25.3956&zm=13&mt=ter

Dados:
Estação sísmica a 4km da caldeira do Fogo:
http://ida.ucsd.edu/?q=station/cmla

Comunicados:
http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=noticias&subPagina=srpcba
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx

Notícias regionais:
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/
http://www.diariodosacores.pt/
____________________

Histórico de Erupções:

*1564 *Fev 10 ~ Fev 12 - VEI 2 - Lagoa do Fogo caldeira
*1563 *Jun 28 1563 Jul 26 ± 5 dias - VEI 5  - Flanco NW (Cerro Queimado)
*0700 *± 150 anos - Flanco WNW (Mos)
*0160 *± 150 anos - Flanco NW (251 m)
*1290 *BCE (?) VEI4 -  Lagoa do Fogo caldeira
*1850 *BCE ± 500 anos - VEI 3 - Flanco Este (Lagoa do Congro)
*2210 *BCE ± 150 years -  Flanco Este (Este Congo maar)
*2990 *BCE (?) VEI 5 -  Lagoa do Fogo caldeira e flanco norte


----------



## fablept (9 Mar 2016 às 22:01)

O vulcão do Fogo tem um grande potencial geotérmico, sendo que já dispõe de várias centrais geotérmicas alimentadas por diversos de furos geotérmicos, de acordo com a minha conta de electricidade, 45% da electricidade tem origem geotérmica, e espero que este valor aumente com o tempo!
Mas infelizmente a energia geotérmica acarreta alguns riscos, e a tentativa de exploração do poço RG4 é um grande exemplo disso.

*O incidente RG4*
Em 2009 a SOGEO (Empresa responsável pela exploração geotérmica nos Açores) iniciou uma nova campanha de furos geotérmicos, um deles o RG4, localizado na zona da Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande, a cerca de 500m de uma zona residencial. Segundo os documentos disponibilizados pelo CVARG, houve duas situações graves neste poço.

2009
Atingiram os 468m, mas verificaram a produção de fluídos geotérmicos, pelo que imediatamente tentaram recolher o material, mas houve uma perda parcial, sendo que selaram o poço com material ainda no seu interior.

2010
Nova tentativa, aplicando uma abordagem de perfuração específica para não ocorrer o mesmo problema. Ao atingir os 426m tiveram perda total de fluídos mecânicos e ao retirar o material do poço, verificaram "vários eventos de descarga violenta de lama bentonítica e de vapor".
Foi decidido então selar definitivamente o poço, pois não se encontravam reunidas condições de segurança.

Poucos dias depois de terem selado o poço, a SOGEO contactou o CIVISA a informar que estavam a sentir vibrações no solo, desde logo o CIVISA iniciou uma campanha de monitorização sísmica, geoquímica, temperatura e deformação.
Foram verificados nas semanas seguintes tremor espasmódico e um aumento do volume de CO2 (em comparação com campanhas anteriores), sendo que em certos locais atingiu um volume de 100%, a temperatura a poucos cms de profundidade em alguns locais atingia os 100º.

E foi aqui que começaram as monitorizações das residências localizadas nas Caldeiras da Ribeira, devido aos níveis elevados de CO2 registados pelo CIVISA nas residências, os habitantes da zona das Caldeiras tiveram que abandonar as suas residências, e a SOGEO (Empresa que explora a geotermia nos Açores) teve mesmo que adquirir algumas residências.
Era perfeitamente visível em 2010/2011, zonas com relva e árvores queimadas, efeito comum em zonas de desgasseificação de CO2. Pelo que percebi, a zona das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande sempre foi uma zona de desgasseificação,e inclusíve sempre teve 1/2 fumarolas activas na zona das residências, mas nada que se compare com os níveis de hoje em dia.


Actualmente
O CIVISA continua a monitorizar a zona, num raio de 500m do poço, são visíveis diversas estações de monitorização geoquímica. Avisos referentes à proibição de permanência no local de longos períodos estão localizados em diversos pontos.

CO2




É muito comum haver zonas de desgasseificação em zonas vulcânicas, inclusive estão identificadas diversas zonas nos Açores (ex: Furnas), este gás, em quantidades reduzidas é perfeitamente seguro, mas em quantidades elevadas e em zonas de pouca ventilação (casas) pode ser mortal. Sendo um gás mais pesado que o ar, encontra-se em concentrações mais elevadas junto aos solos, ao ar livre dispersa-se facilmente.
Daí a preocupação do CIVISA em campanhas contínuas de monitorização de CO2 na zona.

Níveis de CO2 em Dezembro de 2015





Sismicidade
O incidente RG4 provocou tremor espasmódico, diferente do tremor harmónico por ser mais intermitente e não ter uma frequência tão limitada, segundo o CIVISA "provavelmente associadas à redução da pressão interior em resultado do escape dos gases através das fendas que se foram desenvolvendo até à superfície." Ocorreram alguns sismos muito superficiais nos últimos anos na zona. Mas não tenho conhecimento de ter ocorrido novamente tremor na zona.

É muito difícil dizer que a exploração geotérmica tem contribuído em algo às sucessivas crises sísmicas nas últimas décadas no vulcão do Fogo, não há muitos estudos sobre o impacto de explorações geotérmicas em vulcões adormecidos.

Sempre fui algo crítico à não partilha de informação mais aprofundada por parte das autoridades sobre sismicidade e vulcanismo, mas nesta situação, mas o CVARG fez um excelente trabalho pela partilha completa de todos os dados (algumas páginas já estão desactualizadas):
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/entidades/sogeo/Paginas/homeSOGEO.aspx

Dei lá um pulo ao poço RG4 este fim de semana, a zona encontra-se completamente ao abandono. Senti de vez em quando um cheiro mesmo horrível, enjoativo (não é enxofre)..e depois associando a esta história e aos gráficos de CO2 não fiz questão de estar lá muito tempo.

Estações de monitorização, RG4 ao fundo.





Zona de exploração do RG4





O furo RG4 selado.


----------



## fablept (10 Mai 2016 às 00:38)

Alguma actividade sísmica no mês de Abril na Zona do Fogo-Congro.

Epicentros, magnitude, dias...desconhecido (!!!!).

Acredito que sejam eventos de alta frequência (os mais comuns), isto porque nos meses que ocorreram sismicidade de baixa frequência (associada a movimento de líquidos magmáticos ou hidrotermais) o CVARG não catalogou estes eventos publicamente (mais difíceis de calcular o epicentro). Mas até o CIVISA começar a criar uns relatórios simples públicos sobre o que se passa nos Açores, é só especulação.




Fonte:http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/entidades/sogeo/Paginas/SIS-SismicidadeMensal.aspx

Mais especulação...
Dia 06-05




Zoom




Fonte: IDA  IRIS  SG2K


----------



## fablept (21 Mai 2016 às 02:57)

Novo estudo sobre os períodos de "unrest" no Vulcão do Fogo

http://meetingorganizer.copernicus.org/EGU2016/EGU2016-17738-1.pdf

Estão identificados 3 períodos de episódios de distúrbio (unrest) no Vulcão do Fogo nos últimos 30 anos, 1989, 2003-2006, 2011-2012, mas o facto que não terem sido verificados alterações geoquímicas e hidrotermais, não encoraja a discussão de um reaactivamento do vulcão do Fogo, mas baseado nos dados de GPS verificou-se inflação no vulcão nos últimos dois episódios, o que indica que estes episódios terão origem magmática. O estudo encontrou uma relação entre o stress regional/local das placas tectónicas (Nubia e Euroasiática)  e vulcanismo, em que o stress tectónico extensional poderá levar à ascensão de líquidos vulcânicos, desta forma, não descartam a possibilidade que o vulcão poderia (pode?) estar a preparar-se para uma erupção através de ascensões intermitentes de magma (erupções falhadas - o magma não chega a atingir a superfície) durante o período aparente dormência do vulcão.
(Resumido e traduzido de forma algo rude).


Na crise sísmica de 2003-2006, foram identificadas duas zonas epicentrais distintas em que raramente ocorriam sismos simultaneamente. A zona entre o Fogo e as Furnas (Congro) é das zonas mais activas dos Açores, pois acredita-se que a fronteira das placas passe por lá, a ideia é que a actividade no Congro anda originar subidas de magma no vulcão do Fogo?

Exemplo da crise sísmica Fogo-Congro entre 2003-2006, uma zona localizada mesmo por baixo do Vulcão do Fogo, e outra localizada na zona do Congro.

200401




200509





Imagens retiradas de CartoDB, podem ver o mapa interactivo de sismicidade entre 2003-2005 aqui:
https://tiagoagre.cartodb.com/viz/8a71841c-bd6e-11e5-be84-0ecd1babdde5/public_map

Ou então por vídeo
A partir dos 54s nota-se que a maioria dos sismos estava centrada da Norte da zona do Congro, mas que depois migra para Este do Congro..mas isto pode dever-se ao processamento do CartoDB.


----------



## lserpa (7 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## fablept (8 Ago 2016 às 11:55)

> Atividade sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel - atualização
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 00:15 (hora local) do dia 5 de agosto, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica com características de baixa frequência, o que pode indicar a presença de fluídos magmáticos/hidrotermais na sua origem. Até ao momento foram registados um total de 127 eventos. Estes eventos não permitem uma localização epicentral rigorosa, estando associados à zona sismogénica correspondente à região central da ilha de S. Miguel, abrangendo os sistemas vulcânicos do Fogo e Congro.
> 
> Não há informação, até ao momento, de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> ...



Fonte: CVARG

127 eventos em dois dias já é relevante.. apesar destes tipos de sismos ocorrerem em alguns sistemas vulcânicos de forma regular, pelo que tenho conhecimento na zona do Fogo-Congro apenas ocorreu nos últimos anos..e no espaço de um ano já é o segundo "swarm" de eventos de baixa frequência que tenha conhecimento. O próprio comunicado indica que estes eventos ocorrem na presença de fluídos hidrotermais ou magmáticos..mas juntando ao que tem ocorrido na última década no Fogo, zona Fogo-Congro e Congro, fico mais inclinado para fluídos magmáticos. Mesmo que ocorra tremor harmónico, não acredito que o CIVISA se pronuncie e eu não consigo extrair com sucesso da estação sísmica do Fogo..

De todos os vulcões em Portugal, a zona do Fogo-Congro continua a ser a mais irrequieta..tem tido alguns episódios relevantes, mas estatísticamente ainda falta mt para que o Fogo entre novamente em erupção, e a zona do Congro não tem uma erupção à vários milhares de anos.

Registo de um evento de baixa frequência ocorrido hj às 03 da manhã, muito diferente dos sismos "normais" (tectónicos, alta frequência, etc), pois não se consegue identificar uma onda P e S..


----------



## fablept (9 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

Mais 40 eventos de baixa frequência até às 00h, 167 no total.



> Atividade sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel - atualização
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 00:15 (hora local) do dia 5 de agosto, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica com características de baixa frequência, o que pode indicar a presença de fluídos magmáticos/hidrotermais na sua origem. Até ao momento foram registados um total de 167 eventos. Estes eventos não permitem uma localização epicentral rigorosa, estando associados à zona sismogénica correspondente à região central da ilha de S. Miguel, abrangendo os sistemas vulcânicos do Fogo e Congro.
> 
> Não há informação, até ao momento, de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> ...



Fonte: CVARG


----------



## fablept (10 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

A noite de hoje foi de muita actividade na zona do Fogo-Congro..praticamente todos os traços na imagem são eventos de baixa frequência.

Nota-se também que os eventos ocorrem em conjuntos de 5/6 eventos.







Talvez fosse altura do CIVISA fazer um comunicado mais aprofundado do que se passa na zona do Fogo-Congro..


----------



## fablept (12 Ago 2016 às 09:51)

O CIVISA deixou de contabilizar os eventos publicamente, mas pelo que vejo na estação sísmica do Fogo o dia de ontem foi relativamente calmo, mas a noite de hoje foi um dos períodos de maior intensidade..não consigo confirmar se são todos eventos de baixa frequência, e sei que alguns traços são da actividade sísmica na Fossa Hirondelle/Banco Dom João de Castro, mas assim por alto, talvez >80 eventos de baixa frequência entre as 00h - 06.30h de hoje.







Sobre a localização destes eventos, algures por aqui?




Google Maps

Deixo a comparação de um sismo ocorrido hoje na Fossa Hirondelle (~75km) e uma série de eventos de baixa frequência na zona do Fogo Congro, para compararem dominância de frequências dos sismos, enquanto nos sismos "normais" tectónicos, a frequência atinge o pico de 18Hz (a 40Hz), nos eventos do Fogo-Congro atinge os 8Hz.

Fossa Hirondelle





Fogo-Congro




Fonte: IRIS  IDA  CMLA


----------



## fablept (16 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

A actividade nos últimos dias tem sido mais reduzida com alguns eventos de baixa frequência a ocorrerem esporádicamente, continua a ausência de sismos de alta frequência..pode ser que a situação esteja a estabilizar.

Mais uma vez não houve comunicados aprofundados, deixaram de contabilizar publicamente o número de eventos, mas também não há interesse dos media em saber mais sobre os episódios sísmicos em vulcões portugueses.. Para ter mais informações sobre ocorreu na última semana e meia, vamos ter que esperar por um papel científico, em inglês e muitas vezes pago.


----------



## fablept (18 Set 2016 às 13:29)

Muito ocasionalmente continuam a ocorrer sismos de baixa frequência na zona do Fogo-Congro, a única diferença na última semana é que ocorreram sismos de alta frequência na zona (em muito menor número), é dificil de dizer se estes sismos de alta frequência tem a mesma origem que os sismos de baixa frequência.

Em 2011-2012 aquando verificou-se deformação na zona, houve fases distintas:

1ª fase - sismos de alta frequência
2ª fase - sismos de baixa frequência

Podem ler mais sobre este episódio no capítulo 18 do livro Volcanic Geology of São Miguel


----------



## fablept (19 Nov 2022 às 02:57)

Estudo de dados de GPS por investigadores do IVAR e outros institutos/universidade sobre as crises sísmicas nos últimos 20 anos no Vulcão do Fogo..


			https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0377027322002256
		


Recomendo a leitura do estudo, para quem quiser perceber melhor os episódios de "unrest" neste vulcão, mas resumindo:

2002-2004, Foi detectada uma pequena inflação e alguns episódios de sismos de baixa frequência (associada a movimentos de fluídos).
2004-2006 (pico), inflação derivada da intrusão de fluídos magmáticos a noroeste da caldeira do vulcão (Monte Escuro). A falta de subsidência, poderá indicar a intrusão de um novo corpo magmático na zona.
2007-2011, período de relativa calma, sem deformação anormal detectada.
2011-2013, apesar de ocorrer muito menos sismicidade que em 2004-2006, foi detectada inflação, mas desta vez ou na camara magmática ou no campo hidrotermal do Vulcão do Fogo.
2013-2016, desinflação do mesmo corpo em que detectou-se inflação em 2011-2013.




> Ground deformation at São Miguel Island, Azores, has been mapped with GPS (Global Positioning System) geodetic measurements for understanding volcanic unrest. We use yearly measurements from 52 GPS stations covering the central part of the island, recorded between 2004 and 2016. The results show disturbances in the velocity field, with periods of inflation in 2004–2006 and 2011–2013, and a deflation period in 2013–2016.
> 
> For each period of deformation, the velocity field is modeled by using sources of pressure change embedded within uniform elastic half-space. Point-pressure, prolate spheroid, and penny-shaped sources are considered. We compare the fits to the data using chi-square statistics and F-tests. The best fit modeled sources are located near the eastern and northeastern rim of Fogo volcano caldera, and to the east of it, at depths in the range of 3.2–3.7 km. Best fit point-pressure source models indicate volume increase in the range of 8.8–10.4x106 m3 in 2004–2006, 0.7–5.4x106 m3  in 2011–2013, and volume decrease in the range of 3.1–4.4x106 m3  in 2013–2016 (95% confidence intervals).
> 
> The geodetic results, with multiple sources of deformation located in different areas, show that the 2004–2016 activity at São Miguel Island was complex. The location of the 2004–2006 inflation, 3 km northeast of Fogo caldera, and the lack of subsidence reversal can be explained by the permanence of a newly intruded magma body. The location of the 2011–2013 inflation at the eastern rim of Fogo caldera, and the total reversal to subsidence in 2013–2016 can relate to disturbances in a magma chamber under the Fogo caldera or mixed magma-hydrothermal processes.


----------

